# SRAM made in the states?



## BrandonMetalSF

I know that SRAM is the only US-based component manufacturer, but I can't find anywhere on their site where exactly their productions facility is. I know that Campy is made in Italy, and Shimano in Japan, so does anyone know where SRAM actually produces their components? 

I just bought an 09 C-dale Synapse 5 and love that it's US-made, so it would seem to be a great compliment if that is the case. Well, that and the fact that I love the feel of the Rival gruppo.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi

*Worldwide production*

They have manufacturing facilities in Germany, Ireland, Portugal, Taiwan and China. You could include the US as Zipp manufactures in Indianapolis.

http://mobile.chicagotribune.com/detail.jsp?key=177450&full=1


----------



## robertburns3

Rollo Tommassi said:


> They have manufacturing facilities in Germany, Ireland, Portugal, Taiwan and China. You could include the US as Zipp manufactures in Indianapolis.
> 
> http://mobile.chicagotribune.com/detail.jsp?key=177450&full=1


I see the article also says:

"Sram has small manufacturing facilities in Indiana, Colorado and California"

This surprised me. Thanks for the question and answer.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi

*Truvativ, Avid and Rockshox*



robertburns3 said:


> I see the article also says:
> 
> "Sram has small manufacturing facilities in Indiana, Colorado and California"
> 
> This surprised me. Thanks for the question and answer.


Those companies, now owned by SRAM, manufacture in those states.


----------



## BrandonMetalSF

So it looks like, from that article that SRAM parts are built almost exclusively in Asia. I wonder if some of the higher-end stuff is machined in Chicago?


----------



## Cyclo-phile

Chicago is the corporate headquarters. I think the most you'd find there for manufacturing would be a prototype shop.


----------



## Getoutandride

if you look on ebay you will find loads of sram products listed from china..... possibly something to do with the manufacturing plant there?


----------



## Rubber Lizard

BrandonMetalSF said:


> I know that SRAM is the only US-based component manufacturer, but I can't find anywhere on their site where exactly their productions facility is. I know that Campy is made in Italy, and Shimano in Japan, so does anyone know where SRAM actually produces their components?


Almost all Sram parts that are put to market are produced in China or Taiwan. Some prototype production takes place in the USA. The main production facility is near Taichung Taiwan. 
Since Sram now owns the Zipp brand, they can cite the Zipp factory in Indiana as USA based but this is pretty much limited to carbon fiber rims. The German facilities are the remains of the Sachs company that they acquired and a fair bit of prototyping happens there as well. 

And I hate to burst your bubble but 99% of Campy isn't made in Italy anymore and hasn't been for a few years.


----------



## Professor funk

My Sram Red boxes have "Taiwan" written on them. The stuff in the boxes is great, though, so I don't care where it's made. I just care what it's like... and I like it lots.


----------



## BrandonMetalSF

Yeah, I've just resolved to the fact that though I'm supporting an American company, they certainly don't manufacture in the states. They make damn good stuff though.


----------



## tidi

Rubber Lizard said:


> Almost all Sram parts that are put to market are produced in China or Taiwan. Some prototype production takes place in the USA. The main production facility is near Taichung Taiwan.
> Since Sram now owns the Zipp brand, they can cite the Zipp factory in Indiana as USA based but this is pretty much limited to carbon fiber rims. The German facilities are the remains of the Sachs company that they acquired and a fair bit of prototyping happens there as well.
> 
> And I hate to burst your bubble but 99% of Campy isn't made in Italy anymore and hasn't been for a few years.


where does campy stuff get made, Romania? i would just like to know.


----------



## perttime

And Shimano is not all made in Japan either.

It is a global economy: you get your stuff produced where you get the combination of quality and cost that you want.


----------



## Rubber Lizard

tidi said:


> where does campy stuff get made, Romania? i would just like to know.


Campy has been making all of their product in Romania for a few years. Even Record and Chorus are made in Romania. Romania is a pretty good place to make their bike parts due to the fact that the Romanian language is very similar to Italian, it's not far away from Italy, the labor costs are low and the workforce skilled. Campy parts are superb but people get way to caught up with the mystique that somehow comes from the country of origin. 
Shimano also makes a good portion of their parts in other nations as well. Their lower level compoents such as Tiagra and Deore as well as wheelset assembly are done in Malaysia. Their shoes, carbon rims and PRO branded components are made in China. 

It's too bad that Sram can't afford to manufacture product in the States. It would be great for our struggling machining industry.


----------



## bicyclego

For the most part, if it's cycling related, it's from Taiwan, though the island is getting expensive and folks are moving off shore to China.


----------

